# suche ein script, der ganzes webserver verzeichnis sichert



## ccc (31. Januar 2004)

hallo

suche ein script, der täglich
das ganze linux webserver verzeichnis (mehr als 2GB)
z.B als tar.bz2 inklusive struktur und file permissions sichert
und gleichzeitig das alte backup file überschreibt.

gruss
ccc


----------



## JohannesR (31. Januar 2004)

```
#!/bin/sh

tar cvjf /var/www/ /var/www-backup.tar.bz2
```

Und das dann per Cronjob jeden Tag starten!


----------



## ccc (31. Januar 2004)

herzlichen dank !

und wie sollte man am besten das backup file entpacken, 
damit  permissions und struktur stimmt ?

gruss
ccc


----------



## Ben Ben (31. Januar 2004)

mit tar -xzf ?!


----------



## JohannesR (31. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Ben Ben _
> *mit tar -xzf ?! *




```
$ tar xvjf www-backup.tar.bz2
```


----------



## ccc (1. Februar 2004)

vielen dank Johannes

mein kollege sagte , ich soll mit  

tar Pcj

saven.

welchen unterschied, gibt's ganau zwischen

tar Pcj  und tar cvjf    ?

gruss
ccc


----------



## Thorsten Ball (1. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ccc _
> *vielen dank Johannes
> 
> mein kollege sagte , ich soll mit
> ...





> $man tar



Und Groß/Kleinschreibung ist auch kein Fehler.

Thorsten


----------

